

Ask HN: Where to donate two Dell servers? - java-man

Hi there,<p>I have two Dell PowerEdge 1950 servers I bought for a project which now runs in a cloud.<p>I would rather donate them to a worthy cause.<p>Any suggestions or takers?<p>Thanks!
======
thaumaturgy
You might check in with OpenBSD, they're always trying to do a lot with very
little, but I don't see any items on their want page that match your servers
([http://www.openbsd.org/want.html](http://www.openbsd.org/want.html)).

~~~
java-man
Thanks for the pointer! It looks like my hardware is not on the list.

------
tekknolagi
Hi java-man,

I'm Max Bernstein, a student at Tufts University. I am starting a GNU/Linux
User Group, the first of its kind at my school. We're currently looking for
hardware because we want to offer web and general server space to our members.

We could definitely use these servers. If you're open to it, I would
appreciate the donation!

EDIT: Incidentally, I am in California for the next week on Spring Break if
that makes pick-up easier!

Best, Max

~~~
java-man
Will you be able to pick them up in Palo Alto? Also notice their weight and
dimensions (somewhere in the comments).

~~~
tekknolagi
Yes — I live in the area. I would just have to pick them up before Saturday.

~~~
java-man
great! reverse md5 hash in my profile to find me.

~~~
tekknolagi
Can you contact me (email on
[http://bernsteinbear.com](http://bernsteinbear.com)) or is this MD5 rainbow
tabling necessary?

------
phantom_oracle
Make your own life easy and give them away to the people that are logistically
nearest to you.

A public school, a public hospital or some other institution whose prime
purpose is to benefit humankind will be your ideal bet.

Or you could also donate your time + the servers by teaching kids at a public
school about system administration, etc.

------
ollybee
I have 12 of these to get rid of in the UK and it looks like I will have to
pay to have them disposed of. The problem with servers of this age is that
power consumption is 3 to 5 times that of a modern server. The extra cost of
the power would more than pay for a new server over its lifetime.

~~~
java-man
Exactly what I was thinking. Still, perhaps somebody can use it.

------
Halfman
Hey, we are a french tiny start up making softwares to help doctors healing
cancer (Currently in developpement but experimented in public hospitals).

If you don't know what to do with them : they can help us fighting that damn
cancer. Tell me if you are interested i'll give you a way to contact me :).

~~~
java-man
I would love to, but the cost of international shipping will be prohibitive:
these things are large and quite heavy. I would imagine the cost of shipping
would exceed their price on ebay. Unless you can pick them up in Palo Alto.

~~~
Halfman
Hmmm, can you give me the weight of one of them please? And no, I don't have
friends in California :(. Nearest one from California are in Montreal :p.

~~~
java-man
Here is the spec from dell web site:

Chassis

    
    
        1U Rack-mountable chassis
    
        30.4" (77.2cm) D x 16.7" (42.6cm) W x 1.67" (4.26cm) H with bezel attached
    
        Rack Weight 35.8 lbs (16.3 Kg)

~~~
java-man
That's right, sorry. You might take a look at the local ebay listings.

Or, perhaps, construct a cluster out of Raspberri Pi's - save on electricity
as well. :-)

~~~
Halfman
Thanks for the advice :). We bought an Intel Xeon Phi to try it but it's not
giving the expected results :(... Even with redesigning a majority of the
software architecture to optimize it for Phi.

------
hashtree
Oddly enough, I have two Dell PowerEdge 1850 servers for anyone interested in
the Fort Collins, Colorado area. They have been sitting on a bread rack for a
while now and could use a good home.

------
jkrippy
Kramden would be my suggestion if you are in North Carolina, USA:
[http://kramden.org/donate-a-computer/](http://kramden.org/donate-a-computer/)

~~~
java-man
I'm in California. Used computers are used to prop up open doors ;-)

~~~
mdaniel
Since you're in California, you may have good luck contacting Green Citizen:
[http://www.greencitizen.com/locations/](http://www.greencitizen.com/locations/)

Depending on how one is to interpret the "donate" verb; whether it should be
to a charity that will use them, a charity that can sell them or just to not
put them in the landfill.

~~~
java-man
Yes, thank you. Recycling is the default place they will go if nobody takes
them. A pity - they are very well built and have decent specs. I was hoping
they might still work for somebody.

~~~
mdaniel
I think there are a couple of moving parts to that request: shipping is a real
thing (at least the servers that I've touched are not something I'd want to
put in UPS), a facility would need racks and a place to keep the noise away,
plus staff that are used to dealing with rackmounts, and finally the eternal
problem of connecting with the audience who haven't read this post.

In some ways, giving(?) them to an e-cycler that puts them on eBay is
addressing that last problem, it just robs you of the tax write-off.

------
java-man
Should probably say this:

Dell PowerEdge 1950 Servers

Intel Xeon 2.66Ghz dual core 16 GB RAM 2 x 250GB HDD redundant power supplies

